# Making quilts for those I leave behind.



## Mlz827 (Jun 30, 2018)

I have been working on quilts for family and friends.  The reason, so that everyone will have something to remember me by when I am gone.  This is not as gloomy as it may sound.  This project has been rewarding for me, and it keeps me busy and my brain active.  So far, I am working on children, grandchildren, few acquaintances, and one for each of my grandchildren to save for their future children to share.  They can tell their children stories about me, Great Grandma.  So far I have ten quilts finished.  I will post some pictures later when I figure out how to do it on this site.  I am enjoying this project for myself, after so many years of sewing for charities.  Quilting them on my sewing machine is a pain (literally) with the arthritis, but it is too costly to hire a long-arm.  Pushing quilts thru the little throat is an experience, but I am glad that I am doing it.  Much more durability than tying it.  I figure for the time I have spent on the top, making it a durable/utility quilt makes sense.
 Oh... even with all my health issues, I am planning on being around for a good while.


----------



## Lara (Jun 30, 2018)

This sounds like a win win plan. 

Your loved ones get incredible homemade quilts, and your legacy gets passed on 

from generation to generation. Plus, you are enjoying yourself!
:thumbsup1:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2018)

Good for you, MLZ... you're an inspiration.:love_heart:


----------



## Mlz827 (Jun 30, 2018)

[Thank you...]
[/QUOTE]





RadishRose said:


> Good for you, MLZ... you're an inspiration.:love_heart:


----------



## Mlz827 (Jun 30, 2018)

[Yes, I do enjoy getting lost in my sewing for hours.  ]


Lara said:


> This sounds like a win win plan.
> 
> Your loved ones get incredible homemade quilts, and your legacy gets passed on
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2018)

Sounds good Mlz, looking forward to seeing your quilts!


----------

